# Mean bird? Really? XD



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

A month ago, the breeder warned me multiple times that I was getting a wild, bitey parent-raised bird.





































That last one's smaller than I'd like, but Mom was holding the camera a little too far away, and it's hard for me to get a good scritch pic with one hand used as a perch and the other hand used for giving the scritches. XD

And that is a Frisky Dingo shirt I'm wearing there. One of my absolute favorite shows.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, you really need to be careful.....he looks sooooo mean!!!!

How old is he? He just looks so cuddly there.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

He's somewhere around a year. And he is very cuddly (at least for now... *remembers the hormone horror stories*), at least when out of the cage... I'm still working on getting him to step up in the cage.

He does attack, but only my watch and bracelets... I like wearing things on my wrists, but he likes chomping the things on my wrists. XD


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, if he's a year old, he should be over the worst of the "horrible hormones" I think, well I hope so anyway otherwise I've got a bleak future ahead with the Doobster. lol.

It's funny how they have pet hates about things isn't it? I can't see from the photos, but I would be careful when he's on your shoulder if you wear earrings!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, what a sweetie!!!!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

How adorable


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

OH yes definately a case of a vicious bird. 
You have a gorgeous tiel!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe...maybe he was mean to him since he never handled him. He looks awfully sweet to me. Mine were "parent raised" as well. Didn't make any difference. 

PS.. that's Ziggy's favorite spot for when he wants scritches.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is too sweet  you should send the breeder some pictures to update him on your wild child LOl


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I can't see from the photos, but I would be careful when he's on your shoulder if you wear earrings!!


Don't worry, I never let anyone get near me with a needle with the intent of poking holes in me (yeah, that makes shots very frustrating for everyone in the room XD).



xxxSpikexxx said:


> He is too sweet  you should send the breeder some pictures to update him on your wild child LOl


I really want to, but sadly, I forgot to get the guy's contact info, and I'm not sure how likely he is to be at the next bird fair they have there because he was trying to get rid of his birds because he couldn't afford to keep them fed anymore. D:


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my, looks like he'ld take your finger right off! 

Cute bird!


----------

